# Best place in the area to buy a boat?



## psdan000 (4 mo ago)

Hi everyone, new to this forum, but I've been in this area fishing for my whole life. My wife has given me the go ahead on buying a fishing boat. I'm looking to buy new, not looking for a project. I've owned boats in the past, but it's been 10 years since I've last owned a boat. I'm in the market for a smaller (17'-18') fishing boat, 1-2 guys (3 at most) something suitable for fishing the Ohio river and East Fork lake, mostly fishing catfish. Been looking at the Tracker boats mostly but I'm definitely open to other options. Where is the best place in the area to shop and buy? Any suggestions are welcome and appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

That’s a pretty wide open question. A lot of choices to be had. For trackers there’s Cabelas, Bass Pro and Hern north of Cincy. Lowe Boats are available from South Shore on 73 near Caesar Creek. Rangers from Dixie, Cabelas and Bass Pro. I think there’s a Lund dealer in Dayton and one over near Brookeville. I don’t have any experience with any of them as far as buying a boat goes. Bought a new Lowe over in Indiana at The Boat Place in 2016 and my Skeeter in Michigan in 2019. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Doozer (May 20, 2009)

I have an excellent condition 2020 Lund Alaskan 1800SS listed in the marketplace. Completely rigged and ready to fish. Definitely not a project boat.









2020 Lund Alaskan 1800 SS


For Sale - 2020 Lund Alaskan 1800 SS Ready for the Brawl or the Slam Price - $34,000 Location - Amherst, OH Color - Fall Marsh 90 HP Mercury 4 stroke Composite Decking 4 - Air Ride Pedestal Seats Custom Fishing Platform with storage 2 - Cisco Rails with Burt's Rod Trees 2 - Lowrance 12" HDS...




www.ohiogamefishing.com


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

country classics marine in Indiana








. Ask For Bernie. Great customer service and prices


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 494568
> 
> country classics marine in Indiana
> View attachment 494569
> ...


I bought a Crestliner from Ravenna Marine and am happy with it


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fishless said:


> I bought a Crestliner from Ravenna Marine and am happy with it


good BOATS i OWNED A 16 FOO CL WITH A 50 HORSE ON IT. lake Mich AND ERIE ON GOOD DAYS NO PROBLEM


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Knox marine. Best in the business


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Boattracker to get a feel for what's on the market & pricing. If you were looking bigger I'd suggest looking around Erie or some of the bigger lakes where there are many more Marinas & dealers, usually a more robust used market. I drove 3 hours to Erie marine sales for mine, they were great. Also carry brands & styles you don't see as much around here...


----------



## tommyboy (May 12, 2013)

I bought my crestliner at Ravenna Marine also and wouldn't go anywhere else. Great experience, on the day I picked it up they took my dad and I for a test ride on West Branch. The motor wasn't idling right and they found out there was a recall on the motor, they pulled it in the shop and fixed it in 5 minutes and I was on my way. My buddy bought a tracker from Cabelas and it had a screw sticking out of the hull when he picked it up. Cabelas had to hire a local shop to weld the hull for the repair. The boat wasn't set up with the trolling motor he ordered or the right fish finder. Obviously, He didn't get a test ride. Guess that's what you get when you buy a boat from a store that sells duck decoys and doesn't specialize in boats. 
I was at Ravenna Marine last week and they had a few new Crestliners on the floor. Not sure about the availability of electronics, fish finders and trolling motors, but that could be an issue anywhere. 

Good luck enjoy your new boat


----------



## Tom Thesing (Mar 10, 2019)

I guess its really how much you want to spend? aluminum or fiberglass? Tiller or not? For cats and a reasonable price I've seen some tricked out Grizzlies that offer a lot of room and are basic, if your thinking about Erie Id recommend a deep v like Toms Smoker craft, a Lund or a Tracker its tuff to have one boat for all waters, I want to have 3 or 4 boats. Id do your research on the type boat your looking for before ever going to a dealer, and if you do buy new chances are you will be waiting for a few months. Also used boats are bringing good money now days probably because the new boats are so high, so have your checkbook ready.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tom,

I use my boat on the great lakes an local small bodies of water. No rivers or stump filled ponds


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Representation is one of the biggest challenges with Ohio Dealers. Couple things:

A) The manufacturers are behaving very differently from supply chain influences. I suggest spending no less than 10 minutes on standard parts vs. subs or replacement parts on construction, assembly and the level of customer service the manufacturer is providing to the dealer. Many manufacturers are using rivets in place of stainless hardware, different welds and relying on warranty to correct issues which who wants to pay for a boat that is out of commission for warranty work. This due-diligence or lack thereof is the difference of a great experience or disappointing experience.

B) I couldn't agree more with Steve at Knox Marine and Corey at Burroughs Marine near Clyde, OH. Compare price from Ohio dealers to out of state dealers. Discuss the accessory install process and what is trending to learn who has the best knowledge of tech. Other options are a sterling Lund Dealer in Michigan called Bees Sports. Lakeside Marine & Sport in Michigan does a great job. Rock River in Wisconsin is excellent. LaCannes in Minnesota is worth the deal and trip! 

C) If there is a make / model you prefer, look for the dealer who will source the boat you want not what is on the lot. There is no need to feel pigeon-holed into a different boat b/c a dealer has limited inventory. There are dealers who know how to source the make / model you prefer.

See as many boats as you can! Good Luck!


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

Over the years, I bought three boats from Buckeye Sports in Cuyahoga Falls and was completely satisfied and liked buying from them. I bought my last boat a Starcraft Freedom 180 Tiller from Vic's in Brimfield and I was very satisfied doing business with them also. Both dealers treat their customers well and stand behind what they say and commit to. I've sold two boats on craig's list and that went very well and if you want to buy a used boat that might be a place to look.


----------



## SMOKERCRAFT56 (Dec 9, 2011)

Second Country Classics Marine in St. Albany Indiana or The Outdoorsman in St. Mary's Ohio


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

Just wait til Dec you can buy one at a Great Deal! I’m sure you will find a 1 or 2 year old boat for a ton Less!!!


----------

